# Array im Textfeld ausgeben



## siroFranz (28. Jan 2007)

Also möchten die Daten aus nem String-Array in ein Textfeld setzen, aber versteh den Fehler gar nicht  :noe:  :noe: 


```
String[ ][ ] fonts        = {{"SansSerif", "Serif", "Monospaced", "Arial", "Arial Black", "Courier New", "Impact", "DialogInput", "Lucida Bright", "Comic Sans MS"},
                                 {"8", "9", "10", "11", "12", "14", "16", "18", "20", "22", "24", "26" ,"28"}};
```


```
for(int z = 0; z<fonts.length; z++)
            {
                textfeld.setText(fonts[z]);
            }
```


----------



## masta // thomas (28. Jan 2007)

Du hast ein 2-dimensionales Array, also musst du in deine for Schleife noch eine Schleife einbauen.
Es sei denn, du möchtest nur die Schriftarten ausgeben, ohne Größen, dann reicht auch eine Schleife.

Dann musst du noch berücksichtigen, dass du jedes mal, während du setText() aufrufst, den alten Text überschreibst, also musst du den Text entweder davor auslesen oder benutzt einen StringBuilder, StringBuffer oder irgendwas in der Art.

Hier ein kleines Beispiel, wenn du nur Schriftarten ausgeben willst (wovon ich ausgehe):

```
StringBuffer content = new StringBuffer();
for(int j = 0; j < fonts[0].length; j++)
{
	content.append(fonts[0][j]);
}
textfeld.setText(content.toString());
```


----------



## Guest (28. Jan 2007)

achso ich dachte, dass der wenn ich da length hinsetze alle Elemente durchläuft?


----------



## masta // thomas (28. Jan 2007)

Klar, aber alle Elemente der ersten Dimension.


----------



## siroFranz (28. Jan 2007)

Alos wieso kann die Elemente so durchlaufen

for(...........fonts[0].length

aber nicht so ausgeben 

textfeld.setText(fonts_)

?_


----------



## Micha_S (28. Jan 2007)

@edit sinnloser doppelpost


----------



## masta // thomas (28. Jan 2007)

Na weil es ein ZWEI Dimensionales Array ist.
array[] = 1 dimension
array[][] = 2 dimension

Schau dir vielleicht mal ein paar Grundlagen zu Arrays an, wird in jedem guten Buch erklärt.


----------



## siroFranz (28. Jan 2007)

ja habs ja verstanden aber versteh die Logik dahinter nicht ganz. Aber ist halt so wie es ist  :###  :###


----------

